
On raising others’ aspirations - tosh
https://twitter.com/patrickc/status/1092676941902012416
======
tosh
direct link:
[https://siepr.stanford.edu/sites/default/files/publications/...](https://siepr.stanford.edu/sites/default/files/publications/12-014paper_6.pdf)

